# my new mantis



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

heres a few pics of my new mantis let me know what you think.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

no.2


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

last one


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

oh and hers his tank


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

very nice! set-up looks ideal

is it _mantis religiosa_ ??


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

no i think its Orthodera novaezealandiae


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I think we need a bug section.
Moved to non p gen discussion.


----------



## AzNxGuY2o9 (Jul 26, 2003)

nice,

but i was looking forward to see a mantis shrimp


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Raptor said:


> I think we need a bug section.
> Moved to non p gen discussion.


:laugh: i was just thinkin the same thing

jburf and boomersub would be some good candiates for moding that section

:laugh: bug guys


















> but i was looking forward to see a mantis shrimp


thats what i thought when i first saw this thread


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2004)

That's cool.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Mantis are very cool, nice pickup and great tank setup


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

shucks









but i agree, it would be good to see more interest in the world of all things creepy!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very nice setup...I caught a mantis today. Well, I really didn't catch it, it landed inside my empty fish bowl in my backyard, but didn't keep it.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i dont no if you said but did u catch it or did u buy it?


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

bought it you wont find them around here. i think they a re malaysan.

i am try in to set up a breedign tank and should be getting a malaysan orchid mantis soon and about 4 red eyed tree frogs. int he new tank i picked up today for £7.50 as it is cracked it will be sealing it tomorrow.

cheers for the interest guys.

oh and how come i cannot post in the amphbians forum it siad i dont not have permission.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

carisma02uk said:


> bought it you wont find them around here. i think they a re malaysan.
> 
> i am try in to set up a breedign tank and should be getting a malaysan orchid mantis soon and about 4 red eyed tree frogs. int he new tank i picked up today for £7.50 as it is cracked it will be sealing it tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 If you breed them you should get a bit of money for them hey?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> boomersub would be some good candiates for moding that section


 If you can talk Mike into adding it I'd be happy to moderate it.

-PK


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

carisma02uk said:


> bought it you wont find them around here. i think they a re malaysan.
> 
> i am try in to set up a breedign tank and should be getting a malaysan orchid mantis soon and about 4 red eyed tree frogs. int he new tank i picked up today for £7.50 as it is cracked it will be sealing it tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 if its _Orthodera novaezealandiae_, which from pics it think it could be, its from new zealand


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

what amphibians forum?


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

i found out its just and info forum in the subforum section. and tanks for the info on the origin and will be trying orchid mantis next season.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very cool new pet. I never see those critters around my area.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

carisma02uk said:


> i found out its just and info forum in the subforum section. and tanks for the info on the origin and will be trying orchid mantis next season.


 now thats one weird bug man


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

there are some realy cool looking ones around and i will try to breed the rarest ones. and maybe some giants (120mm) thats aaround the biggest you can get.

they arent the most active things but are wicked to watch catch prey and eat, they hand upside down to eat. hes strong for his size tho. tryed to eat the twiezers i was holding the wax worm with last nite LOL,


----------

